# plants grow in back of tank not front



## kc2rja (Jun 12, 2007)

I am trying to grow bulbs in my tank currently. I have 4 planted in the rear of the tank, and 4 up front. The ones in the rear are growing however the ones in the front have yet to even begin life. All bulbs get an equal amount of light per day. I am very confused as to what is going on. ANyone have any insight?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Most tanks have lights over the back of the tank and the opening in the lid in the front. It could be the difference in light or just the "luck of the draw". some bulbs do nothing or rot while other from the same package take off.


----------

